# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Pétitions, Actions, et Manifestations >  Bons de stérilisation

## AndaSkaP

Bonjour, 
dans le 81 nous avons pleins de chats errants. J'ai entendu parler de bons de stérilisation que distribuent la mairie, ou bien les fondations (Brigitte Bardot, 30 millions d'amis ?). 
Est-ce que quelqu'un peut m'expliquer ce qu'il faut remplir comme dossier/lettre et à qui les adresser ? 

Merci !

----------


## AndaSkaP

Dans ce genre là : 

http://animalonestmal.over-blog.com/...100197241.html

----------


## latinachupeta

oui, nous souhaiterions monter un dossier auprès de la mairie de notre ville afin d'obtenir des bons de stérilisations pour les chats du quartier qui se comptent par dizaines ... il y a parmi ces chats pas mal de femelles , qui sont sans arret pleines...
leur situation est précaire,la vie dans la rue est rude pour des femelles gestantes, ainsi que pour les potentiels chatons a venir, car c'est un endroit ou il y a beaucoup de passage, peu de nourriture ... il n'y a aucne association du coin qui puisse les prendre en charge pour les frais de strerilisation, c'est pourquoi nous aimerions essayer de nous débrouiller en indépendant .. merci de votre aide précieuse

----------


## AndaSkaP

Au pire se renseigner au numéro du lien que j'ai passé... mais faut avoir le temps d'appeler, si demain aprem t'es dispo quand je t'amène la cage ?

----------

